

Image processing 1,000 times faster is goal of new $5M contract - GravityWell
http://www.eecs.umich.edu/eecs/about/articles/2013/Lu-image-processing-1000-times-faster.html

======
WhitneyLand
>>1,000 times faster with 10,000 times less power

Do you even need to read their research to call bullshit?

How many projects have achieved this ever?

~~~
shiven
This is DARPA money.

How many DARPA project mission statements have you read? They all sound like
that.

~~~
theorique
Also, the more dollars and the more professors on the grant, the more
hyperbole. Thus, a $5M DARPA contract has to promise more than 10x what a
$500K DARPA contract promises.

